# moss mix vs just planting moss?



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

I have some greenhouse moss that I am planting on hygrolon in a pygmy cham tank. I have simple stuck clumps of it all over and then sprayed it down. Would it take over faster if I blended it with some sphagnum and then painted it on in places?

~Joe


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I have noticed that little pieces of whole moss establish and spread faster than blending it but I think you could probably cover more surface area with the mix.


----------



## folius (Jan 2, 2013)

If you are adding the moss to Hygrolon, you won't need to add sphagnum (unless you really want to). Usually sphagnum is added to help retain moisture when ground moss is added to a non-porous surface, which is not the case here.

Blending should let you cover more surface area, faster (as Antone said). Just be sure to spread blended moss thinly and evenly over the Hygrolon to maximize coverage. Given the right conditions (though this may be species specific) you can start seeing results in two weeks.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I do not know what kind of moss you use, but temperate moss here (Italy) does not last long in a viv. I tried Bryum argenteum and Hypnum cupressiforme. So I use aquatic moss.
And I do the same way as Frogtofall says.


----------



## Dooley1 (Dec 12, 2009)

Is the humidity going to be adequately high and the moss kept wet enough in a Rieppeleon or Rhampolean enclosure? I am curious how much is enough for starting moss because I'd use it in pygmy enclosures too for aethetics.

Kevin


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Thanks all for the issue! Surface area here is not an issue. Only a few pieces of hygrolon to cover and I have a few chunks of clipped moss pieces. I also have a small amount of moss/liverwort from Andy's Orchids.(looks like some kind of fern moss) Not sure how the liverwort will do on the Hygrolon-right now it is pushed into the clay background and I've noticed what look like new thalli but we'll see.

I tried something I haven't seen yet with the Hygrolon. I know you can buy it in lianas(for a substitute perhaps gluing/sewing machine some around rope or vinyl tubing?) but I simply took a couple thin strips and braided/tied them together and then went around some finger diameter manzanita branches. I have some Stelis hirtzii pieces tucked into the branches here. So far they stay moist and the moss will only help-I guess the issue here is that eventually the branches are going to rot and you will need new branches and to rewrap. 

I also made a hygrolon tube and put a small plastic container at the bottom with a hygrolong wick an airline tube going out the back of the tank to refill it. It seems to be working-I'm not sure what proper moisture levels are but the hygrolon feels damp/cool to touch and if you pinch a piece you can feel some wet. I have some rhapidophora going up one side and an Agraecum didieri near the top(I'd love to try Aerangis distacha or hyaloides-they'd probably love it). 

I'm not sure what species it is either but it was growing on greenhouse bricks where it receives constant moisture from plants being watered and temps never drop to freezing here in Long Beach. I think it should do well, but we will see. No frogs lived in the greenhouse but I'd probably want to put it in a light bleach solution if I was using it in a frogtank.

Rieppeleon need it fairly moist/humid with at least daily misting-a fogger would probably be a good option so they could drink condensation-they really detest water dripping on them. The background(clay from road cuts in SD county) is always moist to touch(I've pushed a couple pieces of moss into it too).

Rigel: I got some of what looks like Hypnum compressiforme from a friend. He collected it in a backyard in PV. It sits and does nothing for me. I think I'm keeping it too damp.

Anyone have experience with Java/Christmas/Taiwan moss? I know it can grow emersed in wet places...but I'm not sure how hardened off you can get it.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I use all three and they are fine. I simply put them in my vivs (as I do with Microsorum, Anubias, Hydrocotyle). Even moss orchid works well for me!


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Yes I've seen Microsorum/Anubias grown emersed. Again seems good for really humid vivs but I feel if you tried to mount them/the aquatic moss anywhere with less than high humidity and low airflow they would dry up. I may mix some in lower on the hygrolon tube and see what happens.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Plants such as Anubias and Microsorum can live emerged, even if they need high humidity. Outside of a moist environment such as the viv, they need a period of gradual acclimatization. It is better if you buy new plants, because they are generally grown half submerged.
I've noticed that with low levels of humidity, they dry out.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Ok, here is the tank. It is a 12 x 12 x 18 zoomed. Current plantlist
Rhadermachera sinica-China doll plant. Behind wood. Won't be concerned if it dies but it does take over it would be good for the chams to climb on-may be better options out there.
Peperomia scandens
Rhapidophora korthalsii
Alsobia dianthiflora
asst. moss species
asst. liverwort species

orchids
Angraecum didieri
Stelis hirtzii
Oecoclades monophylla: Got it as a shrimpy thing with two leaves-then knocked one off. I'm not sure if it is going to make it or not

I think an Impatiens of some sort may be appropriate. Maybe an Aerangis. Any other ideas appreciated. 









Side view









frontal view. Note hygrolon tube on left. 









picture of current sole inhabitant(might add in 1 more in a while, I know folk who've kept 1.2 i similar size enclosure with success but unsure if I myself would want the male in with females 24/7). You can see the Oecoclades at the bottom right with its single leaf.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Starting to see some new moss growth.


I also sprinkled some Impatiens wallerana seeds in the tank-we'll see if any of them sprout.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Updates:

China doll died...no surprise as it was buried in the back.

Anyone know what the issue with yellowing/dropping leaves could be with Ficus 'Panama'? I got them from Bonnie about 7-8 months ago and they have been in a friends grow chamber. They seem to just be slowly declining for me. I moved them into this tank but the leaves are still yellow and dropping. I buried a deer pellet next to them in case it was a nutritional deficiency of some sort but who knows.

Stelis hirtzi are all putting out new leaves...assuming they are now rooted into the hygrolon as well. 

Agraecum didieri is sending out a new root. 

Rhapidophora have rooted into background/hygrolon.


----------

